# Giant Rabbit



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Im not sure if this has been posted in the past. I thought this was pretty cool. 
http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/giantrabbit.asp


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

That is pretty amazing, do you suppose he would taste like chicken?


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

might need more than a .22 for that bunnie.


----------

